# Why did you name your betta what you named it?



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

I name mine Phoenix because he has fins and a tail that reminds my of flames.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I named mine Gooberfish because I like Star Wars. :-D


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Sunlight- He bears a magenta-red head that blends into the mettalic purple of his body.

Fallen Leaves- His marbling color, an orangish-black, reminds me of Autumn leaves falling from trees.

If you have read, you probably know my type of namestyle now...


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Fun thread! :-D

Alpha, formerly Fishbert - "Fishy" for short - all our red veiltails have been named Fishie, Fishy, Fishee....so we started calling him Fishy like usual but he's turning out to be a big guy so I gave him a bigger name. But now my husband wants to change his name to Alpha, after I showed him this story: 
http://www.alaskadiamondwillow.com/sad_story_of_alpha_betta.htm

Wispy - He was all fin & bones when he joined us about a week ago. He looks like a wisp of purple smoke. He's still very thin but is looking a lot better.

Beta - We just received him yesterday (another gift from his mom.... I told her that after this one, I now have no more room for another betta). He's a dark royal blue VT. I don't know what else to call him.

Moondance - My first Aquabid fish! And the only betta I ever got to pick out myself!! He's a light gold halfmoon and looks like the moon dancing when he swims/does his betta wiggle.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

*Caesar:* My first Aquabid Betta, he is currently my avatar.
*King:* Really original, because he is a King Betta
*Apollo:* I don't know, it just suits him.
*Blade:* He is a black orchid, with an attitude.
*Jaden:* Again, I don't know. I really like that name.
*Red:* He is a Red CT BF.
*Nova:* My only dragon scale. I really like his name. He had red fins, but he had a run in with some tetras. Let's say I don't like tetras anymore.
*Nala and Simba:* Both yellow VTs
*Tanya:* It means Princess, and she was my only VT for a while.
*Queeny*: Same color as my King, had to have a Queen.
*Crimson:* My unknown fish that is a Red color.
*Noname:* Still need a name for my female CT. Hee hee


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

I named berry cause he looks like a berry...he's pink and blue kinda like a special berry. .-.

And I named bruteroot that because on a refrence, and because he acts all tough but he really isn't.


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Yayz!*

I'm glad you guys like this thread! I thought it would be a fun one! 

:BIGcool:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

alright here is all of my bettas

DEMYX- a character from kingdom hearts, his colors are purple, blue and white

CIELO- means cloud in spanish, cielo is whitish pearl colored

HeLIOS- god of the sun, helios is gold like the sun

JAZZ- named in memory of Techno R.I.P and his colors reminded me of jazz music

STORM- named in memory of the firefighters that died in the Storm King Mountain fire in Glenwood Spring, CO... his colors also remind me of a storm he is red and white... i got storm in Glenwood so thats also were i got the reference


----------



## sokthana (May 29, 2010)

my one betta is named gene because he has the same color as a genestealer in the game warhammer 40k.


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lawl.*

When I was little I had a beta that I _thought _was a male. ;-) I had some tetras at the time and I named them after the stars of The Golden Girls. The tetras' names were Dorathy, Blanch, and Rose. I decided that I would name my beta Sophia. The funny thing is that I was only around three when I named the fish! :rofl:


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Oops!*

I ment to say that I thought Sophia was a _female_! :crazy:


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sterling- after Sterling knight (i'm a bit of a Disney nerd, lol)
Electrocution Boy- looooong story haha
Hollywood- Idk it just suits him....
Meringue- after her yellowey color


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I named Genie because his colors reminded me of a character from Aladin and Genie was my favorite. Alas 3 weeks later I remembered his colors actually reminded me of Aladin not Genie. =P Oops.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I named my male halfmoon crescent because it reminded me of the half moon. I named my female eclipse because my males name was going to be lunar. (get it, lunar eclipse)


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

I named mine momo Because i watched the new last airbender movie same day i got him


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

I named mine Marlin. I got it from someone who named their fish Merlin. I don't have him yet but I loved that name.


----------



## ftwken (Jun 3, 2010)

I named mine Chawii--- came to me in a dream.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Most of my names just came to me xD
But i named Puck, Puck, because hes kind of girly looking in a way (hes pink, and red, and white) but he acts like a total dude. I wanted something that was kinda manly but then like not really xD So, puck, the fairy from A Midsummer Night's Dream by Shakespeare 
Patchy because he has random patches of colour in him, he has like dark blue, grey, the dalmation pattern (pinky with dark red spots) and green. 
Stitch, because hes very stitch-like (from Lilo and Stitch)  and hes blue 
Oh and Meeko, because he looks native and meeko's the raccoon in Phocahontas


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> alright here is all of my bettas
> 
> DEMYX- a character from *kingdom hearts*, his colors are purple, blue and white
> 
> ...


I love those games!

All of mine are just named by whatever popped into my head at the time!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

I love this thread! Everyone's names are so fun! 

Jelly- because I had gone to the store to get that all american staple: the PB&J and then noticed her all small and emaciated at the LPS. (She looked like she could have used a PB&J herself!)
Pina- because my roomie and I were laughing hysterically and somehow the word Pinata popped out of her mouth. =P


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alrighty, I'll start with my very first betta and go up to today's.

*Darwin (RIP)-* He seemed pretty smart for a fish, and... just seemed like it suited him. 
*Clarise (RIP)*- Was suggested by my brother. I thought it fit.
*Polkee (RIP)*- He was kind of the same color as Gumby's (sp?) horse, and he was goofy. I changed the spelling a bit.
*Augie (RIP)*- Just seemed like an Augie. He was so tiny and happy and he was like a puppy. There was a dog in the Guiness World Records called Augie and I had just finished reading it, and I liked the name
*Nereus*- He reminded me of the ocean- dark and light blue and some sea green. Means "Father of the Sea."
*Veles (RIP)*- He was kind of mysterious and liked to worry me by hiding in the back of the tank or behind plants where I couldn't see him. O_O Means "God of Trickery."
*Peanut (RIP)*- Dramaqueen suggested his name. He was so teeny :tongue:
*Hattie- *A name that popped into my head. She was quirky yet energetic and somehow soft in her demeanor, and the name seemed to suit her.
*Norm- *My friends and I were watching Fairly Odd Parents (which is a very odd show!) to pass the time 'cause we had nothing to do, and a genie called Norm happened to be in the episode we were watching. I thought the name suited him.
*Spiridion*- He was pretty much completely pale when I got him, like a ghost, kind of. Spiridion means spirit in Russian. 
*Tallulah-Faye- *It was a tie between Tallulah and Faye, so I put the two names together. Her demeanor is gentle and shy, kind of fairy-like. The names suited her.
*Marmaduke- *He is a big boy!! Easily twice or three times the size of Spiridion, who has grown a ton. Got his name from Marmaduke the great dane. 
*Murdoc- *You kind of have to be a fan of the Gorillaz to get this name... He's bad-tempered and aggressive, like Murdoc in the band. 
*Stu- *Again with the Gorillaz fan thing. He's kind of shy and he seems a little dumb... XD No offense to him or anything. Stu is the true name of the singer in the band.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Male = Paddy (rumoured to live in Paddy fields - hehe)
4 girls = Itsy, Bitsy, Teeny, Weeny LOL


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Thrillz ~ After that soap flavoured gum, which I used to eat as a kid. Also after Michael Jackson's "Thriller". 
Sinatra ~ I was playing some big band music in my bedroom and decided that it would suit him!
Marley ~ Bob Marley was being played in the LFS when I was getting him, so he had a name the moment i picked him out 
Freddie ~ After Fred Austere, of course.  
Jelly Roll ~ Was eating a jelly donut, then I fell in a river. Also after Jelly Roll Morton, famous jazz guy. 

Hm .... I think I'm going to rename Persephone to Ginger, it definitely works better for her. Fred and Ginger! I love it!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is all my Bettas. My first ones are at the top. More recent ones on the bottom. 

*Male (RIP)*Dogfish: My first Betta ever. I thought he looked like a dog.
*Male **(RIP)*Speedy: When I first saw him, he darted around at a high speed.*
Female (RIP)*Speedilina: I named her this because I wanted to breed Speedy with her.
*Male (RIP)*Chib: I don't know where this name came from...
*Female (RIP)*Cyba: Same as above. She ended up killing Speedilina. Why was I so stupid?:sob:
*Male (RIP)*Jack: I was trying to name him when my step-brother randomly said Jack Daniels.
*Male (RIP)*Daniel: Read the above statement.
*Male (RIP)*Saphire: He was a beautiful metallic blue crown tail.
*Male (RIP)*Tangerine: He was orange...
*Male (RIP)*Tiny: The smallest male betta I've ever had.
*Female *Redhead: Her head is.. errr... r.r....*RED!*
*Female *Winx: I dunno...
*Male *Alpha: Actually, he is a coward, but he looks heroic!
*Male *Viper: He looks poisonous.*
Female* Bubbles: She is always blowing bubbles and popping them. :BIGcool:


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Zues:* He is a crowntail, his body is white, and his fins are purple inward, and as they move out they turn red. You can see him in my picture. He just seemed fierce and strong, like a god. He always chases my finger outside of the glass 

*Cronos:* I couldn't come up with a name for him. When I first got him I named him Hakoda, but didn't like it. He is red with green on his body, and green tips on his fins. In greek mythology, Cronos is Zues's sons name, so my boyfriend suggested it lol.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I accidentaly posted this, but idk how to delete it T.T


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, here goes! (Not in order.)

Maisie- the name just suited her.
Buggsie- just suited him. XD
Spiridion- means "spirit", and when I got him he was complelety pale, like a ghost.
Hattie- just suited her.
Felix- just suited him...
Tallulah-Faye- idk. XD
Murdoc- named after the bad-tempered bassist in the Gorillaz. 
Damon- Another Gorillaz themed name- the vocalist. 
Stu- The "cartoon" vocalist of the band. XD
Marmaduke- he's HUGE! (Like the great dane.)
Nereus- just suited him.
Norm- just suited him.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Most of the names just clicked for me, apart from Van Gogh, Gloria, and M.A.C. My sister named M.A.C., and I asked the forumers for help naming Van Gogh and Gloria. Plus, I still haven't found a name I like for my white betta.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, wait.. I already posted. Sorry! I didn't realize that. Well, I added some new ones, I guess.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I named my fish for a silly reason. When I first saw him in the store and noticed his colors I jokingly said "aw look who is a darling little Communist" [He's red with white/yellow tips]

Well I kept returning to him over and over and I ended up loving him the most. Unfortunately the joke stuck and he ended up being named Commie ^^;;​


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i named spud because it just fit .:shock:


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

I named my RT betta after the X-Men character Mystique because of his blue coloring and the fact that he was sold as a female (and even managed to fool me for a couple of days).


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

i named my betta Flame because she is orange and i thought it suited her


----------



## Atlas58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Apparently I'm naming mine after astronomic phenomena.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhiblxieZYM&feature=channel


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Gallifrey ~ Because I love Dr Who, and it's the planet where The Doctor comes from. NN: Galli
Theta ~ Was thinking about the Greek alphabet, and this just stuck. 
Sigma ~ See above
Tobias ~ Named after a favourite character in a long running sci fi kidlit series that I still cherish. NN: Toby, Tobitoes, Tibbs ... he's a fish of many nicknames 
Daisy May ~ She just had this brightness about her and her colours reminded me of a daisy, all springy and pretty. 
Kosimo ~ his name means "Cosmos" ... just thought the variant sounded like him, plus he's red. 
Rassilon ~ Another Dr Who character  NN: Razz, Razzle
Luthien ~ After JRR Tolkien's Luthien Tinuviel. I've always loved Tolkien, and she just seems to fit her name so perfectly. NN: Lulu, Lu, Princess


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

Dusty was named because being a veil tail, he has long fins that reminded me of a dust mop. :smile:


----------



## LisaMarie (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, im new here.
I have 4 bettas, and love them all! So here are their names and why i chose them;
Mr Grumpy- He is my first betta, he was originally called Amethyst because of his purple colour, after having him a couple of days i realised what a grumpy little fish he is and changed his name.
Mr Happy- He is the happiest fish i have had, he is like a little puppy that wags his tail when he see's me. I also got him at a time when i needed cheering up and he made me super happy.
Mr Feisty- He is red and he loves to flare at everything, he is super energetic
Mr Spot- I couldnt pick anything that suited him, i called him Mr Spot because he is a dalamation.
So there are my fish and their names!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Alexander(Alex)-Because he acts all tough but he's really just a super sweet boy. Plus Alexander is my favorite name.

Riley(Riles)-When I was driveing home with him in the car thinking of names a O'Riley comercial went on the radio. LOL

Apollo-(Not really "my" betta but I take care of him)-My brothers school is called Apollo and he was his school colors.


----------

